# 11/9/13 Winter surf Trip (Photo Heavy)



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

A couple of friends and I decided to hit the beach to see what we could catch. The tide was up and was going to be falling all thru the day. The first two hours felt like the â€œBig Fost let me show you how to catch a fish showâ€. He knew I wanted to get two new surf fishermen onto a big fish so he called them over to reel some in. Once the tide went out a bit we were all able to get into some fish. Fresh bait was tough to catch but with the crabs we had and the whiting we caught we were able to keep baits on the hook. There was not any weed in the water to give us a hard time. The total was 19 Bull reds one Big Ugly, 4 keeper reds and 3 keeper black drum. I want to thank the Lord for such Great friends, Family and for the Blessings and the resources to do what I love.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice reds


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice trip, great memories for the kids. What beach is that, looks like Matagorda? Thanks.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice report man! Good job on the reds. :fish:


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome catches! Looks like a couple more young fishermen hooked on surf fishing!! That's what its all about!

Congrats!
Tom


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicely done! getting the kiddos into it early in life, awesome.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice catches !! Those kids are going to remember it for life ..


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to Go Oscar and Bigfost, I sure like seeing the kids pull in those fish. And sounded like a lot of fun.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

BTW, Oscar, care to share where did you fished ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention that those fish came from SeaRim. That one big fish was 45" and weighed well over 35 pounds.

Thanks all!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

thanx oscar n big fost! ya givin me tha fever!!!!!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice trip!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! Way to go!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice!!! That's a hell of a day!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha you know my dad? Sharkhunter? Hes in the buccees hat


----------



## TheBack40 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hell yeah... you can't beat a trip like that!


----------

